# Premiere Receiver "freischalten"



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wir haben von Premiere (jetzt Sky) im November eine Karte mit der neuen Verschluesselung bekommen. Jetzt moechten wir uns einen neuen Receiver kaufen und den Alten verkaufen (Dieser wurde zusammen mit dem Abo erworben). 

Das Problem: Sobald man die Karte mit der neuen Verschluesselung einlegt "verheiratet" sich der Receiver damit und aktzeptiert keine anderen Karten mehr, was ein Verkaufen fast unmoeglich macht.

Gibt es da eine Moeglichkeit? Das Teil ist von Phililps (Modell kann ich erst heute abend daheim nachschauen).


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

kann man da nicht ein hard-reset durchführen? 
ansonst vielleicht mal den philips-support (LOL) anfragen - vielleicht hast du ja gluck und jemand mit ahnung nimmt sich deines problems an.

wenn ich das lesen, ist es ein grund mehr eine dreambox zu kaufen... abzocke was da betrieben wird.


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kann man da nicht ein hard-reset durchführen?
> ansonst vielleicht mal den philips-support (LOL) anfragen - vielleicht hast du ja gluck und jemand mit ahnung nimmt sich deines problems an.
> 
> wenn ich das lesen, ist es ein grund mehr eine dreambox zu kaufen... abzocke was da betrieben wird.



Wir werden wohl auch zu einer Dreambox greifen. Leider kostet die 8000er zuviel.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

also lautet dm800 die lösung, hm?
werde mir im laufe des jahres sicher auch ne 800 zulegen... aktuell gibt das budget allerdings nix mehr her.


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> also lautet dm800 die lösung, hm?
> werde mir im laufe des jahres sicher auch ne 800 zulegen... aktuell gibt das budget allerdings nix mehr her.




Muss noch schauen welche genau. Ansonsten steht noch ein Festplattenreceiver von Technisat oder Humax zur Auswahl.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Muss noch schauen welche genau. Ansonsten steht noch ein Festplattenreceiver von Technisat oder Humax zur Auswahl.



wenn du kein wert auf hdtv oder hdmi legst, dann kannst du auch zu den bewährten boxen greifen (7020 oder 600).


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wenn du kein wert auf hdtv oder hdmi legst, dann kannst du auch zu den bewährten boxen greifen (7020 oder 600).



Das ist es eben. Wenn ich jetzt schon viel Geld ausgebe dann sollte das Gerät das schon haben. Das Problem ist der TwinTuner, den wir bräuchten. Der fehlt leider der DM800 und die 7025+ hat kein HDMI.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2009)

verstehe.


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

Werde wohl doch zur DM800 greifen, dann muss der HTPC halt bleiben. Mal sehen was Frauchen nachher dazu sagt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber wirklich widerlich, dass der Receiver sich mit der Karte paart. Wie läuft das ab? Die Karte fordert etwas vom Receiver an, der dann seine Daten auf die Karte speichert, wodurch die Karte dann genau weiß, in welches Gerät sie gesteckt wurde?

Auf legalen Wegen lässt sich die Karte nicht "neutralisieren", was? Nicht, dass ich euch zu illegalem Kram anstiften möchte 

Aktuell besitze ich den UFS 910 von Kathrein, welcher zwar zwei CI-Slots besitzt, ich aber die Befürchtung habe, dass das Schätzchen eine Karte von Sky nicht annehmen würde; hat halt kein Premiere-Zertifikat vorne auf der Front heften. Ob's davon abhängig ist...


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt eien Dreambox DM800 gekauft und eine S02 Karte (alte Verschlüsselung) bei Sky angefordert. Geht wunderbar.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juli 2009)

bekommt man bei sky auch noch ne alte karte wenn man einen neuen vertrag abschließt?
vermute das ich denen sagen muss das ich noch nen alten receiver habe...


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bekommt man bei sky auch noch ne alte karte wenn man einen neuen vertrag abschließt?
> vermute das ich denen sagen muss das ich noch nen alten receiver habe...



Lass uns das mal bei einem Kaffe besprechen, da müssen ein paar Sachen beachtet werden die ich nicht hier verbreiten will/darf.

Wie sieht es Freitag bei dir aus?


----------



## harl.e.kin (21. Juli 2009)

also ich hab 2 Reciever hier stehen einen Technisat und nen Humax und kann meine Karte munter hin und her wechseln zwischen beiden.


----------



## Atel79 (21. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wird über Sat in nagravision und Nds verschlüsselt wenn man eine nagra karte hat kann man einen x beliebigen receiver nehmen der nagra unterstützt bei nds sieht es anders aus da brauch man einen reveiver mit ci slot und eine bestimmte cam damit man seine originale nds karte nehmen kann.


----------

